

These are Apple’s new, diverse emoji - tashoecraft
http://thenextweb.com/apple/2015/02/23/these-are-apples-new-diverse-emoji/

======
coldtea
So, Apple, and the people that asked for this, think people of different
ethnicity and color are shallow and easily amused by BS token "ethnically
different" figures in emoji?

Most of politically correctness is white western paternalistic BS like this:
yeah, we have 80% of prisoners be black, but lets add a black emoji character,
that's diversity!

~~~
tashoecraft
Yeah it is the same type of feel good, social media support as "liking" a
diversity page on Facebook. Makes you feel good and act like you did
something.

Everyone (I only saw white people like Miley Cyrus complaining) was getting
all angry at Apple for not updating when it is the Unicode standard that they
were following.

People should be able to choose an appropriate emoji that fits their
ethnicity. It is like having 1 type of bandage in a "skin" tone that only
works for white people. It is exclusive. But it isn't some big win for
diversity, just something that should exist.

